# LBG Daisy



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

This is my first post so I guess I can post it here

A friend has a older LBG Daisy, or a 040t and wants to sell it, Iam interested but want to offer him a fair price, so my questions is - what is it worth.
Thanks
Budd1


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Budd,

While I don't know what a fair price is, welcome to the board!

Les


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Budd 
I would try a search on ebay. I've never heard od a "Daisy" before and you might need a model #. New lgb 0-4-0's not tanks don't go for alot of money. Welcome to MLS


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Budd, 
Here is a daisy porter. I think they are asking too much. They usually go for $65 to $100 for good working one. Should be able to cut and paste the link. If not do a search for item # 400037775450. 

Steve 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-92077-JH-WO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Budd,

I know you specified a Daisy Porter, but here's another LGB 0-4-0, looks like a Stainz to me, but I know little of LGB. Just copy/paste the item no.: 120401926900 if interested.

Maybe one of the experts will comment on the price of this one. I'd be interested to hear, looks pretty steep to me.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I would think $60 is about right if it is in good shape ....... these had little motors in them and sometimes did not hold up LGB made four types all with different drives and motors .... if you can test run it and be nice to it


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 04/10/2009 9:46 PM
I would think $60 is about right if it is in good shape ....... these had little motors in them and sometimes did not hold up LGB made four types all with different drives and motors .... if you can test run it and be nice to it 

I have never been able to acquire one of those LGB porters ( I have six) for so little. My acquisition price has always ranged from about 95 to about 135.00. If you could get one for under that range you had best grab it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 92077 Daisy Porter is a good running engine, but not a strong puller like a Stainz.
Since it is a toytrain model (part number starts with a 9xxxx) it only had a head light and cab light.
Smoke can be added, 18 or 24 volt unit.

Can be converted to DCC, but is not decoder ready and needs rewiring for DCC operation.

This engine was sold in several models, I have the Helena and Xmas versions.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Daisy also came with a 5 volt smoke unit and regulator in some configurations. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/lehmann_porter_tips.html


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I have some Lake George and Boulder 'Casey' No: 92377. The red and green one ! 

I understood from what I had read that LGB were no longer going to make Toy Train or US prototypes. 
Threrefore, I found an online dealer that was selling many of these from sets and secured several for around $85 each. 
That was a year or so ago now. 
I also secured several 'Americanised Stainz' which yes, does have superior pulling power for a similiar price also. 
I am glad I made the investment as I am unsure of the future availability of these. 

Bash fodder, stocked up ! 

Andrew


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys; It looks just like the one on EBay, Its all gray in Color and it does seem to run good, dont know about pulling power for I still have some track problems.

Thanks again
Budd


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

if its in all in perfect order i think youll like it-condition is everything 

-i agree the range is wide-probably 60-120 or so-just depends on whos selling and the condition 

sometimes you can get a better deal-at one time trainworld had the german made decoder versoins for .....$108 

i recently purchased a NOS decoder porter with 5 v smoke, for a little bit more than the old price from a store that had them still in stock- 

--i dont know if daisy is german made- i only have german made porters and while not quite as quiet as a stainz -they are great engines- 

while they dont pull like a stainz they pull quite well enough for an engine its size and without a traction tire 
ive heard some of the asian made versions could be a bit noisy-i suspect some good grease might reduce this 


once painted they look great-go for it- 





if you can handle it and run it you can decide whats fair-id start at 50 if you cat run it-silvergate still has some parts for these


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Original Daisy's were Korean made. 
LAO


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Bud1,

I have just relized that the LGB porter saddle tank can be an easy bash to the Backwoods Miniatures image below. 
Rebuild the cab, some detailing and we are there ! 
May not be your cup of tea but it shure looks like an easy (miner) bash.
My LG&B Porter is made in Germany but has plasteeek rods. being a starter they may all be the same. 
It may not be a great puller but a few small cars behind is all it did anyway.
Some owners put extra weight in the pup for better traction.
There is potential for a future project here as your whim takes you. 

Food for thought !

(images respectfully borrowed from original contributors)

www.girr.org/girr/mtn/mtn_roster.html 









http://www.backwoodsminiatures.com/










Andrew


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

I have four or five of these, all bought more than ten years ago (when I fell into live steam). I bought several from a Christmas shop that was going out of business, for $100 each, new,h in 1999. My grand children have run the heck out of them, always full throttle, and not done too much damage. 

I agree, start at $50 and go up to $75 if you have to. But, do be sure it runs. These were made in Chinda rather than Germany, and not to the same quality standards. 

Good luck, Mike


----------

